
Apple in talks with AMD? Set relationship status to “it’s complicated” - aaronbrethorst
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/04/16/apple-in-talks-with-amd-set-relationship-status-to-its-complicated/
======
johng
With the size of Apple's market cap, is it possible that Apple might be
looking to buy out AMD? They can do it in one bite and have enough cash in the
back 4 times over to do it.

~~~
wmf
Over its history, Apple has bought processors from Motorola, IBM, Intel, DEC,
PortalPlayer, Samsung, etc. They also funded Exponential, who never shipped.
Bringing processor design in-house creates a lot of risk that the in-house
team will fall behind and bring down the whole company.

~~~
johng
Yet in the past year they've purchased two "fabless" processor designers. Now
it's time to buy the fab.

~~~
wmf
I don't think so; fabs are also a risky business and Apple probably doesn't
have enough volume to fill one. Besides, AMD doesn't have fabs.

